# Italian scholars unveil Leonardo da Vinci's 'only surviving sculpture'



## Disir

The curators of an exhibition in Florence have this week unveiled what they claim is the only surviving sculpture by Leonardo da Vinci.

It’s always been part of Leonardo’s legend that he made sculptures, including a giant horse, but not a single extant three-dimensional work by him had been identified.
Italian scholars unveil Leonardo da Vinci's 'only surviving sculpture'

That would be fantastic.


----------

